# Plexiglass Box



## jstroming (Nov 10, 2011)

I need to make a 4'x4'x4' box, plywood on the sides, and a clear surface on top. There will be a dancer dancing on the box. I am thinking of using 3/4" cast acrylic, should I be using a different material or thickness? I can get plexiglass up to 1" from McMaster. I am also thinking of putting 2 support columns (1.5" aluminum pipe) in the box to support the center, but would prefer not to. Worst case scenario, will the plexiglass "shatter" or break through? If I have the pipes in there and the dancer breaks through, he might impale himself on the pipes (no fun!!). The dancer is 180lbs, and he will be tap dancing. Any help appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Van (Nov 10, 2011)

If you are going to have a support in the center then you might as well simply go with 3/4" Polycarbonate. < Bullet proof too> I constructed a set of French doors which mounted on the floor then opened to reveal a pond beneath the deck last year. and I've done several other floors or underlit projects. Polycarb it the way to go. Even if it does break it tends to bend a lot prior to breaking. 1 4x8 sheet should run you some where in the area of $300.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you want Lexan, not Plexiglas. I believe Van is the plastic man, let's see what he says.* A show here in Vegas had ACL s and striplight s under the deck. The ACL holes were 8" diameter single-layer 1/2" or 5/8", and the slots were 12" x 8' lengths, 1/2" or 5/8" double thickness. The show had a horse, elephant, assorted tigers and lions, and even dancers. Four by four feet is quite a span, any possibility of putting a toggle in the middle?

*EDIT: Told ya so.


----------



## jstroming (Nov 10, 2011)

Van,

Will most plastics places sell this locally? Looking online I only see places selling up to 1/2" Polycarbonate. I am located in North Jersey/NY area. Mcmaster has it, but for $2000!!!


----------



## Van (Nov 10, 2011)

Most [plastics places should carry it. If you could rig a brace under it, even one made from a piece of polycarb on it's side, you could probably get away with using 1/2". PLastics are expensive, but you're in Jersey ?!? You should be able to find a piece selling retail for less than I can buy a piece that "fell off a truck". Search for a 'GE Polymershapes' I've had good pricing from them in the past. stay away from the retail plastics places like "Tap Plastics" they tend to be much more expensive then suppliers. 

< all reference to vendors/brands are the personal opinions of Mr. McQueen and should not be construed as an endorsement or condemnation by Controlbooth.com, of any vendors or brand.>


----------



## gbdesign (Nov 17, 2011)

jstroming said:


> Van,
> 
> Will most plastics places sell this locally? Looking online I only see places selling up to 1/2" Polycarbonate. I am located in North Jersey/NY area. Mcmaster has it, but for $2000!!!


 
Try Acme Plastics in NJ or Just Plastics in NYC


----------



## BrianWolfe (Nov 22, 2011)

jstroming said:


> Van,
> 
> Will most plastics places sell this locally? Looking online I only see places selling up to 1/2" Polycarbonate. I am located in North Jersey/NY area. Mcmaster has it, but for $2000!!!


 
You should check with E&T plastics. They are in N. Jersey. Failing that The Plastic Factory in Bridgeport(will ship cheaply in their own delivery van). Modern Plastic, Ain Plastic, Curbell Plastic all have it and can ship.


----------



## jstroming (Nov 22, 2011)

I went with 3/4" acrylic supported underneath with 2 aluminum pipes. This lets the beam of the LEDs built into the box (9x Puck3's) be pretty clean.


----------

